# Sandhill Crane Festival - Monte Vista, CO



## JustBen (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all,
I just read about this festival coming up  10-12 March. I would like to take this opportunity to get some nice shots of Sandcranes but I would like to avoid the main crowd during the festival days.

I assume that the festival is held at the peak of the migration but I guess that one should still be able to get some decent shots before or after the event. I would appreaciate it if someone could share their experience with me and maybe even share some great shooting locations in the area.

Thank you!


----------

